# Unichip



## Cecil (Jun 12, 2004)

Hello, I'm trying to remap my unichip is there way I can do this my self, say witha laptop or something like that.

Cheers



Cecil.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

not without using a wideband o2 sensor to know what the ratios are.

let a professional do it.


----------



## Cecil (Jun 12, 2004)

I work in as engineer/mechanic in the motorsport industry so I guess you could I am a professional. It's the controlling the chip I need to know how to do, the actual mapping I'm fine with.


Thanks


Cecil.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that you might want to try a european board...................I might be one of the few on this board who've heard of it


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

im from the other side of the pond, unichips arent generally mapped by users. normally they are mapped by a unichip dealer. you need a laptop ofcourse and also the correct cable. I believe UNICHIPs require specific mapping software. Why not contact UNICHIP and ask @ http://www.dastek.co.za/.


----------

